# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Fissidens sp. from Singapore / fontanus

## Martin

Hi guys

I was looking through the list of mosses here:

http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm

and wondered.. fissidens fontanus & fissidens sp. singapore are both listed as: Phoenix moss

what gives?

----------


## Martin

oh, and the site still lists 'Peacock moss' ?
I thought the name Peacock moss changed to Spiky moss?

----------


## timebomb

Dear Martin,

Why don't you write to the administrator of aquamoss.net directly for the answers to your questions? You must understand that here in killies.com, we can only try to educate the hobbyists on the correct scientific and common names but we have no right to insist that everyone uses them.

In short, people can choose to ignore us, you know. And some do.

Loh K L

----------


## Martin

this is true. I was under the assumption that the author of aquamoss.net was part of this community ...  :Smile:

----------


## fish newb

That site's last change was made in 2005  :Wink:  

Its no longer updated as far as I know.

-Andrew

----------


## Martin

ah ok.

didn't see that..

----------

